# need some help w/ a jennings



## brooksclan (Aug 23, 2009)

I have been shooting a 1990 Jennings for about the last 5 years or so. I love the old bow despite its age. Recently the string broke, and when i went to have it restrung i found that no one has the stats that are needed to do up the string. Anyone have any suggestions as to where i can find this info?? Alot of archery shops say that if i can get them, that they can restring them.


----------



## adam Guggisberg (Jan 28, 2003)

brooksclan said:


> I have been shooting a 1990 Jennings for about the last 5 years or so. I love the old bow despite its age. Recently the string broke, and when i went to have it restrung i found that no one has the stats that are needed to do up the string. Anyone have any suggestions as to where i can find this info?? Alot of archery shops say that if i can get them, that they can restring them.


Shoot me an E-mail with all of the model details & I will see what I can come up with for you. If you want to send it to me, I can also take care of everything including the restring & tune.

www.ProBowTune.com

-Adam


----------



## brooksclan (Aug 23, 2009)

thanks a million i'll pm you the specs and see what you can come up with for me


----------

